# House moving



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm a excavation, foundation, and framing contactor. Part of my foundation buisness is jacking up houses and replacing foundations. I'm now buidling my own house and there is an existing home on the property. Instead of tearing it down I want to move it to another site. The house has a full basement and my question is how to get it off the foundation. The best I can figure if we slide our steel beams under the house one way to support the floor joists. Then we jack it up and slide steel beams perpendicular to the supporting beams then slide the house out on to the front lawn, attach our dollies and fifth wheel and away we go. Is this a good way of doing this? The sites to small to get 2 cranes in to lift the house. Also where can I get the dollies.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

That sounds exatly as I have seen it done. While I am not in that buisness it sure sounds correct. But house moveing has become a sort of lost art around here. There were a couple of really good house movers at one time in my area and now the owners of those buisnesses have had to take a job elsewhere to live and do house moves on the side as the need arises. There is alot of skill and experience required from what I can tell so if your going to do that job your self, good luck and be very carefull. As for where to get those kind of dollies, wow, thats not something you rent at united rentals. Wish I could be more helpful


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

[email protected]#e said:


> where can I get the dollies.


Here is a link from a company that is selling all their structure moving equipment, Looks like they have just about everything you could need to move your house .


http://www.safewaygc.com/wst_page9.html


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Around here, we let that stuff up to the Amish.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

*Amish?*

Rino, what is it about the Amish and house moving? Do they transport the house with horse and buggy.

And is the house really worth saving, or why not just demo it and haul away the debris? Why bother saving it, sounds like a lot of trouble, no?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

*No Amish here....*










Firehouse gets a new home



> *Firehouse gets a new home*
> by Leslie Kwoh
> Wednesday July 25, 2007, 4:51 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats called innovations...thats really awesome,haven't seen that here in my country yet!!! But how much this charge and are u sure there is no ill effect on the structure?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Aman said:


> Thats called innovations...thats really awesome,haven't seen that here in my country yet!!! But how much this charge and are u sure there is no ill effect on the structure?



I don't have any idea what it costs ~ but it can't be cheap.

I used to get "This Old House" magazine....in the back of every issue (usually) was a house that was for sale for like $1 (One dollar)...the "catch": The house was for sale (usually some historical or Victorian monstrosity) - NOT the land!

I imagine house moving involves a bit more than just jacking the structure up, sliding in some I-beams, and starting up the trucks.


----------



## framergreg (Oct 19, 2007)

i have moved two rentals over the years and used a moving company for both. they were in mpls and so we had to involve the power company ,phone company ,cable company to be ready to drop line s. we had to send in a plan to city, get permits and then involve police for escort etc. one of the moves involved crossing railroad tracks so i got the experience of dealing with that high priced b.s. but in the end it was worth the hassle . i would say if you have never done this get a bid a two from the local movers . its not that expensive, 10to20k depending on length of move and whats in the way of the move. If you move on roads you will need permits from state or county. since your the excavation contractor you will save cost there moving dirt under the house etc. the savings to uwhen hiring a companyto move the house will be when the house gets stuck in the ditch or one of the tiresblows on the dollies,or the house shifts and kerplunt your now a demo guy clearing a road. When u call around ask if they are moving any houses soon and watch the process to see if you can really handle the job . i will assume your smart enough to tackle the job but also smart enough to know when money should be spent instead of saved. plus its just plain fun to sit and watch the parade if ya got kids they will remember that day clear as bell ,mine do.best of luck.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Since we're talking about moving buildings, I thought I'd bring up a local building-

http://stubbsmovers.com/shubert.shtml

2,908 tons


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Several companies in this area that move structures everyday. They actually make it look pretty easy. Guess you just haveto have the right equipment and know the proper technique


----------

